

Ask PG: What is YC antiportfolio? - soneca

	Inspired by BVP antiportfolio - http://www.bvp.com/portfolio/antiportfolio<p>pg, could you share some teams you have passed on and "later blossomed into a tremendously successful company"?<p><i>I'm resubmitting this with "ask PG" hoping to get an answer, I am really curious</i><p>I also found a HN topic about this from some years ago, but now I guess the answer must be richer.
======
pg
Unfortunately I can't name names, because we consider applications
confidential. But one advantage of all the other incubators that have sprung
up is that when we miss a good group, they tend to get funded by one of the
others, and as a result we hear about it. So if you made a list of the most
successful cos funded by incubators other than us, it would not be far off our
antiportfolio.

~~~
itsprofitbaron
This question was on HN, 319 days ago[1] where I mentioned that I didn't think
PG would answer the question because of his answer on Askolo[1] and because
they consider applications to be confidential which, is very similar to the
answer he has replied (above)[2].

I'm pretty sure my answer from 319 days ago[3] is still similar to a 'current'
list as it's too early to tell from other batches etc how successful the
'rejected' startups are.

Anyway here are some of the startups that are known to have been rejected and
have gone onto raise funding etc:

\- SendGrid - <http://www.sendgrid.com/> (went through TechStars and have
raised a series B)

\- CouchOne - <http://www.couchbase.com/>

\- AfterTheDeadline - Acquired By Automattic

\- Light Sail Energy - <http://www.lightsailenergy.com/> \- Raised money from
Khosla Ventures

\- SignPost - <https://www.signpost.com/> \- Raised $1M off Google Ventures

\- MyFit - <http://www.myfit.com/> \- Raised $1M

\- Storenvy - <http://www.storenvy.com> \- although they were kicked out of
YC[4] but have recently raised $5M[5]

\- Mark Zuckerberg's Sister Was Also Rejected By YC[6] (although just because
your brother is Mark Zuckerberg, it doesn't make you Mark Zuckerberg. I
highlighted it because, it was covered by the Tech Press)

Hope it helps.

[1] <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3936639>

[2] <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5419609>

[3] <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3936857>

[4] [http://joncrawford.com/post/20378314843/how-i-got-kicked-
out...](http://joncrawford.com/post/20378314843/how-i-got-kicked-out-of-y-
combinator-and-then-raised)

[5] [http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/12/storenvy-goes-from-
getting-...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/12/storenvy-goes-from-getting-
kicked-out-of-yc-to-raising-a-5m-round/)

[6] [http://www.businessinsider.com/y-combinator-arielle-
zuckerbe...](http://www.businessinsider.com/y-combinator-arielle-zuckerbergs-
rachel-sklar-2011-11)

~~~
soneca
Well, good enough for me. Even though the interest point is about the reasons
of passing on, not just knowing they exist.

